# Plow on a '97 TJ?



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

What does everyone think about putting a plow on a fully stock '97 TJ. It has the I-4 with the 5-speed trans. I'm looking at a 6' 6" Western for $900. Good deal?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

In order for you to get a meaningful answer we need to know more info. how much plowing you going to do? just your drive? what model plow is it? is it a light duty or regular duty plow.

If it's like a homesteder (light duty) your fine. If it is a regular duty plow it will still work fine but you will need help for the front springs and some ballast in the rear.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm going to some small drives, along with my dads small business lot. It is a full steel plow, and I'm running a fully stock jeep


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the I4 is fine. It is the only motor recommended for plowing (it weights less than the 6cy)

It's a tuff call
Will it work ....yes 

If you were doing just your drive, so what if its not big enough or to heavy your not doing much.

but your at the crux, with multiple drives AND a Small lot

How much snow do you get there.

You may find that plow a little to narrow, when you angle the plow it may not plow a path as wide as the jeep. especially when you go around corners your rear tires will knock down the snow you just plowed to the side. I dont know the weight of the plow (go to the plows web site and find out, you can also get the plows width when fully angled). If its heavy you may need air shocks or something to help with the plow weight. I'd also put some weight in the back to hold the rear down. and good dedicated snow tires (thats not a M+S or a "All Season").

I assume your getting paid for the driveways and the lot. if yes You need to tell your insurance co. and get coverage. I'd go for a 7 or 71/2 plow I'v seen the homesteader used for driveways and seams to work ok. Snoway makes a plow that works good also and Snoway has down pressure (helps to scrape down to the pavement when back dragging)

JMO


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm also looking at a snow way. Not sure of any of the dimensions, but they said it was on a 2003 Wrangler. Would this be a better alternative?


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Also, they want $1500 for it complete. Good deal?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont know about the price sounds good IF it has DOWN PRESSURE The width is important, find out.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to call him in the morning.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

It was sold.... darn. Do you have any clue on taking a plow from a YJ and putting it on a TJ?


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

P&M Landscaping;612523 said:


> It was sold.... darn. Do you have any clue on taking a plow from a YJ and putting it on a TJ?


The mount would be different. I would not reccomend plowing with an 4cyl 5 speed for 2 reasons. The power isnt really there and that trans is a light duty trans and does not take a load well. on top of that I would just not want to plow with a manual. I have the same drivetrain in my jeep and wouldnt dream of plowing with it. ALso 97s had a lot of weird issues that are only gonna pop up more with a plow.

If you do decide to plow with it I would not go any wider than 6'6". We have a meyer on ours and it does about 50-75 drives each storm and sometimes even a decent sized lot (when the big truck cant get there in time) Weve been runnin it on our 98 (6cyl auto 3spd) since we bought it new and havent had one plow related problem. Make sure you find some air shocks too, or at the very least those bags to go inside the coils


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Well gunsworth and I disagree
I plow with a standard I have for 21 of the 22 years, for 1 year I plowed with a jeep with an automatic.... I hated it:yow!:

I'v used only the 6 cyl jeeps I'v seen plenty of the 4 cyl jeeps plowing. I was plowing a driveway and in the next drive a guy was plowing 10" of snow I stopped and chatted with him he had a 4 cyl with a 7' homsteder and he said it worked great. ALL the plow manufacturers ONLY recommends plowing with the 4 cyl. As far as the power goes you get less power from the 4 cyl but because it is geared lower than the 6cyl you have plenty of torque at the wheels.

You have the jeep your not going to get a different one.... so put the plow on it. I've not heard of any issues with the 4 cyl tranny.

If the plow maker lists a 7' plow for the jeep go for it. Having a wider plow makes a big difference going around corners.

Has gunswoth used a 4 cyl Jeep?


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

I understand the gearing somewhat but our 6cyl TJ has 3.73 gearing stock and the 4cyls have 4.10s which isnt a big difference. I only speculated it wouldnt be ideal because the 4.0 gets quite a workout as is in some of the larger storms. I just couldnt imagine onoy having a 4cyl in there for plowing. And I actually own a 4cyl jeep that I only use for wheeling, its not exactly a powerhouse I would imagine there would be a lot of 4 low being used if a plow were up front

And just research the ax5 trans, next to the pugeots in the 80s there really isnt a wimpier trans (mine went at 60K)


----------



## ct chap (Jul 26, 2003)

I use a stock 97 TJ, 5 speed, 4.0, (soft top)with a meyers 6.5 foot plow. I do my driveway and a neighbor's. Both 800 feet. I use low range and take my time. It plows like a champ. the 6.5 is a little narrow but manageable. I've even run it with 31x10.5 inch tires without any problem except the narrow plow thing again. Big caveat: I don't venture far from home with the plow on. Over heating is something to watch, even with the blade as low as possible. Morpar air shock up front, 150 lbs ballast in back (rear seat removed).


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have 373 gears you have an automatic Trans...Correct? the standard trans came with 3.07 My 1988, 1991 and 2000 came with them. So 3.07 to 4.10 is a big difference, like 30%.


----------



## Scrambler22 (Nov 19, 2005)

I plow with a lifted 2000 TJ. 6cy and 5spd trans and stock 4:10 gears 33" tires and a 7' Western standard. The only trouble I have ever had was I let my brother plow one night and he smoked the clutch do to riding it and not fully taking his foot off the clutch. I put sand bags in rear but never put air bags up front. The only other trouble I see is if the snow gets too deep the back end wants to come around on you. But it's great for doing smaller drives with tighter turns.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the I4 has a lot of low end you could with a 7 but 6 6 is fine plow with the storm


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a 6'6" western (not the light homesteader version) with 6 cyl, 3 spd auto on my '97 TJ. I don't use any ballast (other than the family from time to time), but do have trac loc limited slip. I plow drives and small commercial lots. Works great. Timbrens on the front suspension. At times we get significant amounts of lake effect snows here on the west side of MI...no probs at all. No need to plow in lo range. I use 31x10.50 BFG ATs. $900 isn't too bad on the western if it's in decent shape.

I'm not going to disagree that wider plows aren't desireable, but you certainly won't have any problems pushing the 6'6" western. Also, never had any overheating issues either. It's very tough to be more productive than a Jeep on driveways!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The only difference that I see is that betweeen the auto 6cyl. and a 5 speed 4cyl. is your left leg will be about 2" shorter by the end of the night.....

There is no difference in capability, in fact I prefer the control of the 5 speed. The auto trans shifting sucks.


----------

